# Time Management



## laceface (Feb 14, 2010)

This question is for pro artists only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How long does it typically take you to do a full face of makeup? I'm beginning to think I have bad time management.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Feb 14, 2010)

30 to 40 minutes, but I also cleanse, tone, exfoliate to prep the skin. this includes eyelashes.


----------



## aeni (Feb 15, 2010)

Depending on the face, lighting, and look: 20-60min.


----------



## lara (Feb 15, 2010)

30-40 minutes including cleanse, plus another five minutes for lashes.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 15, 2010)

30-45 minutes


----------



## laceface (Feb 19, 2010)

Any tips for improving my speed? I find myself using an hour and 10 minutes for glamour, boudoir type makeup. (Eyelashes included) I find that matching foundations and applying foundation is what takes the longest for me. Tips & tricks?


----------



## mistella (Feb 22, 2010)

depends but usually 30-45 mins
i keep a mental checklist so i work more efficiently
when i first started doing makeup i didnt really keep a mental checklist so i was kind of just going with what i thought so it would take a little longer. just doing prepwork the night before the shoot helps a lot


----------



## jennyfee (Feb 23, 2010)

You really gain speed once you get some practice... I used to spend a lot of time shuffling between steps and debating which products to use, and what step was next... Once you get comfortable you can think of the next thing to do WHILE you are doing the current step... so it becomes kind of automatic!
That helped me a lot


----------



## Strawberrymold (Feb 23, 2010)

I take generally around 20-40 mins depending on how detailed the work is. Tips for me that work well

-I always do a face chart the day before.
-I moisturizer the crap out of my models so reguardless of the person... her skin stays soft.
-I bring white, red, pink & yellow foundation mixers with me so I can mix shades quickly.
-I carry a laminated list of foundation swatches with me so I can hold it up to the models face and get a better idea of what is going to match her before I put anything on her.
-I try to work with as many products that are famlar to me as possible so I learn how they react to different skin types.

That's all I can think of for now... but I have been told I am quick... even when I face/body paint... so I hope that helps!


----------



## laceface (Feb 23, 2010)

I love the idea of foundation swatches. I use the RCMA palette & I've noticed how they look in the palette is always darker than how they look swatched. Awesome idea. Thank you!


----------

